# Do you choose pedigree names for your kittens?



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey all,

I have never thought about doing this (until last night). I usually leave it up to the new owners to choose their name. It does delay paperwork quite a bit.

My daughter and I brainstormed and came up with many great themed names.

My question is: how do the new owners feel about their kitten already having a name? Has anyone ever had a problem with this?


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

If someone asks before I send off the paperwork I will try to give them their name but have never had a problem with them having a cat I have named, most of them just change them or shorten them.


----------



## Cooniemum (Jun 16, 2010)

I always have a theme for each litter and so the kittens are always given a name that I choose but I make it very clear to the new owners that it is entirely up to them what the kitten's pet name will be


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I do themes and all the kittens are named with them from birth, I like coming up with them, have a A4 pad full of names lol :laugh:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I've bought named pedigree pups and dogs, never bothered me as not interested in showing or breeding, usually names were pretty "naff" 

Never kept or been influenced by any existing names of my dogs, would be the same with kittens, so I would not be bothered either way. Not that I would buy a pedigree cat through preference


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have themes for my kittens and no one has said anything. I think people expect pedigree names to be different and they then choose a 'pet' name. Two of mine from the litter before last ended up with the same pet name and when I hear from the owners I have to think back to which kitten it was 
Mai Tai's breeder let me choose part of her name but because she is registered with an admin prefix we had to do several variations on it. Her full name is Adateam Meilingmaitai.


----------



## YesWeCat (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with lymorelynn. I like to decide my pedigree names but than obviously new families can decide their pet name and at home I also use "family" names. 
My male Brown Sugar is Bruno (the name of my ex beloved bf), Agent 007 is Nano (=dwarf as he was the smallest of his litter), American Gigolò for the opposite reason is Ciccio (chubby) and for the new family will be Raul..)


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't breed cats but do breed dogs and I do all registrations before the puppy is even old enough to be viewed. I also like themes 

Just as Amethyst has mentioned that she's had some 'naff' names with dogs in the past, I'd be worried that if I let new owners choose the name that it might be naff too. Spose it works both ways as not everyone has same taste


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> I
> Just as Amethyst has mentioned that she's had some 'naff' names with dogs in the past, I'd be worried that if I let new owners choose the name that it might be naff too. Spose it works both ways as not everyone has same taste


Why would it worry you what name new owner chose, you are selling the puppy to them, not keeping it


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Why would it worry you what name new owner chose, you are selling the puppy to them, not keeping it


I was merely pointing out that what's naff to one person might not be naff to another.

At the end of the day, this is a pedigree name not a pet name. The new owner will only ever use a pet name for their new puppy or kitten so why would it matter to them what the pedigree name is ?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> At the end of the day, this is a pedigree name not a pet name. The new owner will only ever use a pet name for their new puppy or kitten so why would it matter to them what the pedigree name is ?


Maybe for the same reasons it matters to the breeders selling them 

You said ~ "I'd be worried that if I let new owners choose the name that it might be naff too."

So naturally thought it, worried you 

I just can't see why it would bother a breeder selling animals what their "babies" registered name was ... after all they are not the ones keeping them.

I can understand why some pet owners might enjoy choosing their dog or cats Reg name, they might choose something personal to them for example 

I think it's a nice gesture from breeder to allow this if possible, sure it might take a bit more effort though ...


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi

Where we are in Switzerland we have a letter a year which actually is very restrictive as you cannot call the kittens what you want and its very hard to work in a theme.This year it is letter U! Only one of last years kittens has a pedigree name chosen by his new owner. This year we are having a theme for pet names but will have to come up with pedigree names ourselves.

Izzie


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi
> 
> Where we are in Switzerland we have a letter a year which actually is very restrictive as you cannot call the kittens what you want and its very hard to work in a theme.This year it is letter U! Only one of last years kittens has a pedigree name chosen by his new owner. This year we are having a theme for pet names but will have to come up with pedigree names ourselves.
> 
> Izzie


Wow that is restrictive, a bit dictatorial you could say


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Maybe for the same reasons it matters to the breeders selling them
> 
> You said ~ "I'd be worried that if I let new owners choose the name that it might be naff too."


When my litters are registered, they have my affix (kennel name) and then the rest of the name.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> When my litters are registered, they have my affix (kennel name) and then the rest of the name.


Isn't that the same with all KC registered dogs


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

yes it is the same for all KC reg dogs, but as it's MY affix I wouldn't be happy putting what I would think was a naff name with it... but as I've already said, what's naff to some isn't naff to others.

If we were all to think alike and all had the same opinions on everything, what a boring world we would live in... don't you think


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> yes it is the same for all KC reg dogs, but as it's MY affix I wouldn't be happy putting what I would think was a naff name with it... but as I've already said, what's naff to some isn't naff to others.
> 
> If we were all to think alike and all had the same opinions on everything, what a boring world we would live in... don't you think


Just think it would be nice for buyers to have the opportunity to choose their cat or dogs own name. I've never been given the opportunity before, might be fun 

I guess breeders would worry that less then perfect names would reflect badly on them when pups registered


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Wow that is restrictive, a bit dictatorial you could say


Lol anal retentive more like,when I was told I had to use a specified letter I thought it was a wind up! but there you go!

So I need some ideas for names guys,we have the letter U for this year!

Izzie


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Izzie999 said:


> Lol anal retentive more like,when I was told I had to use a specified letter I thought it was a wind up! but there you go!
> 
> So I need some ideas for names guys,we have the letter U for this year!
> 
> Izzie


 Please tell me you have no litters planned this year :lol:

I think you may need to get your dictionary out or do some on-line searching


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> Please tell me you have no litters planned this year :lol:
> 
> I think you may need to get your dictionary out or do some on-line searching


Yeah I have,a rather scrummy combination too! I have managed to think some girly names but struggling for nice boy names. Still plenty of time yet though.

Last year a cattery got around it by putting Twilight in front of every name but thats about it lol.

Izzie


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Just think it would be nice for buyers to have the opportunity to choose their cat or dogs own name. I've never been given the opportunity before, might be fun
> 
> I guess breeders would worry that less then perfect names would reflect badly on them when pups registered


The new owners do get to pick their own names, it's called a pet name


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> The new owners do get to pick their own names, it's called a pet name


That's kind of you


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> I've bought named pedigree pups and dogs, never bothered me as not interested in showing or breeding, usually names were pretty "naff"
> 
> Never kept or been influenced by any existing names of my dogs, would be the same with kittens, so I would not be bothered either way. Not that I would buy a pedigree cat through preference


It isnt about a show/breed name as most go as pets but when you register a kitten/puppy it has to have a name, I asked everyone to pick theres and apart from 1 person they all said can I choose it, so I now have themes and everyone raelly likes the names.

It also helps when sending pictures as everyone can see which kitten/pup is which by the name if alot look alike.

nothing wrong with going to a good breeder who health tests and does everything properly 



Amethyst said:


> That's kind of you


no need to be like that! All she was doing was answering your questions


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> nothing wrong with going to a good breeder who health tests and does everything properly


Who ever said there was 

Personally I would not go to any cat breeder as I would be perfectly happy with one of the many beautiful rescue cats or kittens sitting waiting in rescues ... **** my cat rescue friends would lynch me if I didn't :scared: :lol:

If and more likely when we get another kitty I would love another big black, short haired moggy tom :001_wub:

My kind of cat


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your posts everyone. We've decided to give it a try and see how it goes.

This is going to be fun!:thumbup:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

When we have kittens, we will be naming & registering them under themes & then new owners can call them what they like. To me, that is important to be able to name kittens I will have bred & potentially see on the show bench. I don't care what owners want to call their new babies at home, it has nothing to do with me.

I know breeders of both "kinds" who either use themes or let owners choose. It's nice to let owners choose but it seems higildy pigildy to me. I like the idea of being able to say the "spice litter" or "precious gem litter".

Out of our 3 cats, only 1 has a pet name relating to their pedigree name.


----------

